# using "scotchcast" potting compound



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Scotchcast is a bit of an error and not something to seal a conduit with. It's more of an insulating compound.
I would use duct seal to seal ducts.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

those pocos make it as easy as possible, for them! no matter wht the cost to the EC.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Scotchcast is used to encapsulate direct buried connections.

You're looking at screwed up specifications. 

Get things straightened out before knocking yourself out.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/680066O/resins.pdf


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Eddie702 said:


> :001_huh:I am doing a underground 200A residential service next week. The power co has specified 3" schd 80 pvc from the pole to the meter socket. Where the conduit crosses the property line at the tree belt I have to install a hand hole and leave a loop of wire in the hand hole. The conductors are triplex 4/0 hot and 2/0 neutral.
> 
> They specified that the conduit leaving the hand hole heading to the meter socket that the conductors be sealed with Scotchcast potting compound. I have never used this before and have not purchase it yet.
> 
> ...


You can see that this Poco is anticipating running underground. When the funds are available, the old power poles will be removed. Don't be shocked if that day is years and years into the future.

What the Poco really wants is some suitable wadding such that critters can't wander up the raceway and fry themselves upon the terminations. 

What ever that wadding is, it's not Scotchcast.

You might get lucky and sneak a peak into work already installed at a nearby residence. Such a home can be spotted by the Schedule 80 riser at the power pole -- a dead give away that they have an underground feed.

You might also contact your local electrical distributor -- not the counter kid -- the salesmen in the back office. :thumbup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

3M has a habit of using the same name for many different things. For example all of their connectors for wires are "Scotchloks" from a standard wire nut to the "button" connectors for phone wiring.

The same thing is at work here. They have a Scotchcast product for sealing conduits.


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

5. The service conduit exiting the hand-hole towards the meter requires a​ watertight seal around the cables. As required by Massachusetts​ Electric Code. Use product like 3M Co. Scotchcast #2135.​ 6. If an NSTAR representative requires an oversized riser cable section

This is what the requirement says.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Eddie702 said:


> 5. The service conduit exiting the hand-hole towards the meter requires a​ watertight seal around the cables. As required by Massachusetts​ Electric Code. Use product like 3M Co. *Scotchcast #2135*.​ 6. If an NSTAR representative requires an oversized riser cable section
> 
> This is what the requirement says.


That "Scotchcast" product it not really made for sealing conduits. It is a wet niche potting compound.
For conduits I would look at the Polywater FST Duct Sealant. The specs do not actually require the Scothcast product as it permits similar products.


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank You! I will check that out.


----------

